# Did you lose a finger reel on the Tex?



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

If you did, we found it today. Retrieved it and I planned to offer it back to you. Unfortunately, my dive buddy, for some insane reason, decided to toss it to me while we were headed in and it went straight over into the drink. So what was intended to be an act of kindness turned out to be an act of stupidity. Just so you know, it's no longer on the Tex. BTW, viz was pretty low today but the water was excellent. Seas did pick up a little after dark but wasn't bad at all. Water temp is still around 79.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I did not see the word "reel" when I clicked on this thread.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

MrFish said:


> I did not see the word "reel" when I clicked on this thread.


HAHA

Same here!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

WAReilly said:


> HAHA
> 
> Same here!


I was wondering how he was so nonchalant about finding a finger and then throwing it over board.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

MrFish said:


> I was wondering how he was so nonchalant about finding a finger and then throwing it over board.


 that's funny right there!


----------



## lazer08 (Oct 14, 2015)

Thanks a lot jeff


----------



## lazer08 (Oct 14, 2015)

I see how ur going to treat me


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

lazer08 said:


> I see how ur going to treat me


 are you the bozo who decided to toss it back...in the dark...while under way? I only keep you in the boat cuz you are a constant producer...a fish killing machine...lol


----------



## lazer08 (Oct 14, 2015)

Lol, u only keep me cause.....


----------



## lazer08 (Oct 14, 2015)

That would be using me right????


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

So what do you say? Well, Thanks, almost?:confused1:


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

lazer08 said:


> That would be using me right????


well, you do fill tanks, so...


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

lastcast said:


> So what do you say? Well, Thanks, almost?:confused1:


Maybe "ummm, glad you tossed it over board in an undisclosed location as opposed to leaving it where it could be found later." Hey, at least we tried to do good.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

lazer08 said:


> Thanks a lot jeff


I have your fish cleaned. Come get 'em.


----------

